# 2 accounts, different ratings



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have 2 accounts, 1 for "greater MD" and another one for "washington DC"

one account i had 4.29 for the week, another one has 4.9

I treat every one the same, and one has a low rating.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

not all pax are the same. 

like two minutes ago before I read you had two accounts I ranked you 4.9
now that I read your post 4.1

do you understand ??


----------



## sk MM (Jul 27, 2015)

I have Lyft account and Uber account. I do it both simultaneously, wherever I get rides. Turn both app on and wait for ride, switch off other one as soon as I get ride. So same car and almost same time. Always gets really good reviews from Lyft, and generous tips. 4.9 after 80 rides on Lyft. Uber - not so well, 380 rides and somewhere 4.71. You can get perspective from it. Plus, avoid downtown driving if you want to improve your ratings. A**holes from downtown - most of takes really short ride, don't give tips, show attitude and gives low rating. Some are goods too, but majority are not.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My Lyft rating is 4.91 and uberx rating 4.85.
Uber encourages driver abuse while Lyft is built on community feelings.
I want Lyft to succeed but it is not happening.


----------



## sk MM (Jul 27, 2015)

Drive same car, same time for Lyft and Uber. See reviews from Lyft. 
Good driver!”
“Smooth ride”
“Great driver”
“Awesome driver, very friendly
Rating 4.9 for 90+ trip now...


F**king uber - 3.67 for 10 rides in 1 day - not sure how many riders rated me? But same day how it can be? Are uber riders low quality and full of trash?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

There is an emerging group of Lyft riders that rate terrible. 
They are originally Uber riders. 
Because of low Uber ratings, they cannot get a ride. 
If you give them a Lyft ride, you get messed up. 
Please drivers, when you identify one such Uber-contaminated Lyft rider, rate them appropriately. 
If drivers can lose their livelihood for a few assholes rating them low, then being an asshole as a rider must not be tolerated. And this is for the benefit of the entire community of drivers. We have a social responsibility to our fellow driver buddies. 
Let's make ratings matter and let's rate the pax right.


----------

